# CO- Wild Roots Gathering 2018 / *fire warning*



## muff cabbage (Jun 11, 2018)

Skill-sharing anti-civ gathering. Anti-oppression and sober space. Supposed to be taking place this weekend at a trailhead near the SJ Natl Forest, but stay updated as theres a fire in the area

All the info is here https://feralfutures.wordpress.com

Ride/discussion board:
http://feralfutures.proboards.com

FB event:
www.facebook.com/WildRootsFeralFutures


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey, I'm currently working this 416 fire, and I can tell you with certainty that the entirety of the San Juan National forest is closed, due to extreme fire danger. It will reopen when monsoons arrive.

I would encourage this group to consider going further north into Colorado.

Don't fuck around with fire folks, this season is REALLY bad. 







^416 Fire yesterday


----------



## muff cabbage (Jun 11, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Hey, I'm currently working this 416 fire, and I can tell you with certainty that the entirety of the San Juan National forest is closed, due to extreme fire danger. It will reopen when monsoons arrive.
> 
> I would encourage this group to consider going further north into Colorado.
> 
> ...


Zaaaang. Yeah j wanted to post this incase anyone was planning on going- It might be postponed or moved. Im in CO now and was really looking forward to it but i havent heard any good news about the fire. Thanks for sharin the update


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 12, 2018)

Was not planning on going, but I am in that area.

There is still some pretty cool stuff going on throughout June and July though...


----------



## muff cabbage (Jun 14, 2018)

Update- wild roots is still happening but not in the san juan forest. They moved it to dolores co


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 14, 2018)

Hopefully it's on BLM, because Dolores is still the San Juan National Forest, and there is another wildfire burning just north of it.


----------

